# *******video********



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

All right, if it doesn't play refresh the browser.](*,)](*,)](*,)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwOyVmWnicE


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like a fun weekend. 3:29! =D>

And wow, a boxer? Nice.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Absolutely the most fun seminar I've been too. Met some new people and just a awesome group of people!
It was the most I've ever worked my dogs in 3 days and the most ever at any seminar I've been to. It was sun up to way past sun down:grin: There were all kinds of breeds there but I didn't get all of them on film. Finally seen a Dobe I like.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Great video Tim!

Looks like you all had fun. Some very nice dogs as well! I am partial to the bouv or the RS that needs a haircut 8)


Thanks for posting
Julie


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Julie, you like the cookie monsters huh. LOL
They are pretty cool. They look weird in the blind, you can't see their eyes!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Tim: haha! that is awesome. A friend of mine calls my Giant Schnauzer "Grover" 
I do have a soft spot for them, yes 

Just a little trim around the eyebrows and you're good to go. I guess that must be a bouv then :smile:

Julie


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Julie Blanding said:


> Tim: haha! that is awesome. A friend of mine calls my Giant Schnauzer "Grover"
> I do have a soft spot for them, yes
> 
> Just a little trim around the eyebrows and you're good to go. I guess that must be a bouv then :smile:
> ...


Yeah that Bouv is Jim Engles who has had the breed for quite a while. I believe he wrote a book about the breed a while back.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Looks fun, whats up with the fire at the beginning?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The fire was from Sunday night. We were expecting it to be more spectacular but lack of gas!!!
We all camped at the property so after training we hung out and had some beers. It was a really fun time. Any guy w/ a pair would have liked it. The girls had a good time too.
How are your two teenage decoys doing Chris? Are they committed still?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> The fire was from Sunday night. We were expecting it to be more spectacular but lack of gas!!!
> We all camped at the property so after training we hung out and had some beers. It was a really fun time. Any guy w/ a pair would have liked it. The girls had a good time too.
> How are your two teenage decoys doing Chris? Are they committed still?


Did look like a good time, I thought that was gona hear it was a big ring of fire for the dogs.\\/ It’s been a few weeks since the decoys put on the space suits. There seniors in High School so we will be down to nights and weekends now. The next three months should be good, nice weather, my dogs should last longer. Keep us out of the streams and mud.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That's awesome that they are still interested. If I were you I'd talk them into college being a complete waste of time LOL.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Let’s see if they get out of high school first. In that “stupid is as stupid does” video we had to tell one that you can’t hold a video camera sideways. You can hear and see it on the video. I also have a video of one of them in the woods and I yell “come on out or I am gona release the dog” and he walked out of the woods. Then we had to explain to them again you don’t really come out of the woods, car or building if you hear that.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Let’s see if they get out of high school first. In that “stupid is as stupid does” video we had to tell one that you can’t hold a video camera sideways. You can hear and see it on the video. I also have a video of one of them in the woods and I yell “come on out or I am gona release the dog” and he walked out of the woods. Then we had to explain to them again you don’t really come out of the woods, car or building if you hear that.


Hilarious http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0trchAYAaeU how did I miss that. 
The part you said about coming out of the woods is priceless!!!
You got a whole gang of teenagers


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Hilarious http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0trchAYAaeU how did I miss that.
> The part you said about coming out of the woods is priceless!!!
> You got a whole gang of teenagers


Not to sound to stupid but who is the guy who gave the seminar. Was it a sport thing or a just for fun thing? 
You cant make up the camera thing.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The guy is Dave Blank and he has been around since the late 70's when Schutzhund first started here. He takes this shit very seriously and IMO trains a lot more real then most, not to say that others don't. The hidden sleeve stuff was the dogs first time and that was just for fun. It is Schutzhund but with a more serious approach then others. I guess you could say it's more than just going through the motions.

Dave took 2nd in the Nationals a while back and got out of the sport for a while. He has done Personal Protection to Police training and has seen it all. and I know some people on here can attest to that. Above all his knowledge, he is a super fun guy when training is over and very comical but is extremely serious about training. Passion is a understatement.

Guys like Dave and Steve House who use to train the dogs back when they didn't have the drive like they do now are hard to find. I feel very fortunate to be a part of his club. I guess that's enough, you get the point.
He will be holding seminars more often so if you get a chance bring yourself w/ your dogs and the youngsters for helper training. I think the next one is in October.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I will under whelm the hell out of him


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL yeah no creeks and crazy stuff, not to say we are not up for it because we are!!! I'd love to put them teenagers on a roof and I really want to check my E-collar out on them!!!


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Favorited that video--love the full-screen mode. Wish there were clubs in Las Vegas like that...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time I wish I could have gone I was over in Appleton Wisconsin training/tuning my dog with Greg Doud at Fox Vally Schutzhund club for his SCH II in a week 1/2 at our Regional.
Prolly not a good idea this close to trial to switch things up. 
With all the little snippets of training its difficult to see the methods used. But easy to see no pussyass training.
Tim I dont have to go out on a limb to say this ALL the high level trainers aint ****ing around with no mambypamby training Dave appears to be one of the the guys that aint ****ing around with pussy dogs or methods strong dogs strong work GOOD SCHUTZHUND 
If the Regional go's well I will keep my plan intact and aim for the Nationals this year its to close to home. 
My dog is only a little over 3 and I'v been pushing him all summer. I'm not sure I can or want to keep him peeked for 3 months I will still have to get a qualifying score at a club trial also.
Any way if the wheels fall off my plan we may come out and play this fall if ya have something coming up.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Sue, your a plane ticket away from the next one in October:razz:

Mike I hear you. You already know your always welcome but hopefully I don't see ya since that would mean the wheels didn't fall off. Good luck!!! You are right about Dave's training no ****ing whimpy shit[-X


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike I really want to see your dog in person. By the way all the GSD's in the video are from Vom Dreieck Kennels. I really enjoy these sleeve lovers, since we already know Schutzhund dogs are equipment orientated and wouldn't bite for real.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Mike I really want to see your dog in person. By the way all the GSD's in the video are from Vom Dreieck Kennels. I really enjoy these sleeve lovers, since we already know Schutzhund dogs are equipment orientated and wouldn't bite for real.


Come on up for the Regional your in it rite? www.mvsv.org/2009_regional.htm there's going to be nice dogs showing and the event/venue it self is going to be fun and good grubing


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Come on up for the Regional your in it rite? www.mvsv.org/2009_regional.htm there's going to be nice dogs showing and the event/venue it self is going to be fun and good grubing


No I'm not in it, long way to go. Trying to train 3 dogs at the same time isn't smart but it sure is fun. That really is in your backyard. I have a friend coming in to decoy at a PSA event near here so I'm already committed. Does it look like your ready?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> No I'm not in it, long way to go. Trying to train 3 dogs at the same time isn't smart but it sure is fun. That really is in your backyard. I have a friend coming in to decoy at a PSA event near here so I'm already committed. Does it look like your ready?


We'r ready I wish it were tomorrow.
Every track we run gets better deep 90's and there not easy I never let the preasure off him. Last Thursday he did 800+ pace track way tougher than he will see at the Regional I gave it a 99 but it may have been 100 I just stood there looking at him laying at the last article shaking my head even got a little lump in my throat. Cele Danner was with me she was speechless I havent trackedd him since I'm thinking I'll take him out early Friday in the morning due for something easy if I screw something up I'll have all week to fix it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> No I'm not in it, long way to go.


No I meant our region


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

That was some Dog Training! almost makes me want to try Schutzhund......:-o

All clubs could benifit from watching something like this.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like I missed out. One of these days......except the stupid Sch.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on the training Kyle. Now that's saying a lot if it peeked your and Jeff's interest, being the ring sport guys you are.
Jeff if you come out we will bring the clown mask out with all the accessories. Dave is up for that too and I've dabbled in the ring sports but I have a lot to learn so don't think we are not open minded about it. There are all kinds of training techniques that can cross over so........


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Kyle--come on out tracking with us--4:30am every morning--you know where  

We can go earlier if you want to.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice compilation of video.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sue, I'd imagine it's hard to find tracking spots in Vegas.
Thanks Michelle, you are not to far away. Do you train w/ a club out there?


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

> Sue, I'd imagine it's hard to find tracking spots in Vegas.


It's easy to find an emptry field as long as you get up early enough--it's harder to escape the public. For some reason, the public just can't stand to see a dog training! I swear sometimes I think we're in the middle of a scene from the movie "Hot Fuzz" with the busy-bodies & control freaks out there. Just a couple of days ago, this group was asking to see our business license & permit to use the park for dog training--I'm not kidding. We had laid a puppy circle track & they were insisting that we needed a permit to use the park. We mentioned they should call the police (we were all breaking the park rules by being there before 6 am) or animal control & they backed down saying animal control always writes them tickets for running their dogs off leash. This park is one of the biggest in Las Vegas & there is no reason for them to come down & harrass us like that. This one woman stood there for over half-an-hour haranging us--they dont' give up.


----------

